# Do I give up?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Jodie, have you posted on the retriever training forum to see if anyone can suggest another pro?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think you should give up. 

Are there Hunt Tests you can go to and get to know some people? Are there any retriever clubs within a reasonable distance? Flip, from all you've posted, seems to be all you would want in a young retriever


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah, I've posted there, but it doesn't seem like any pros around here are interested in anything but board and train. I really don't want to send my dogs off, and haven't found anyone that wants to do something like private lessons. At least not within a reasonable driving distance. And it seems that I've got three strikes against me for finding someone to train with: I'm a newbie, I'm a girl, and I have goldens. Oh and I won't use a screw to FF my dog, I won't beat my dog repeatedly with a heeling stick to teach him to get in a crate, etc.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

How about Hunt Tests? I know around here, the majority of the dogs are owner trained and handled and so might be able to help you ...

Or even if you can get together with a few other owners, perhaps the pros would agree to group lessons?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Are there any UKC/HRC clubs anywhere nearby? Someone in one of those might be able to mentor you.
Wow, you make me really really appreciate my trainer!




Loisiana said:


> yeah, I've posted there, but it doesn't seem like any pros around here are interested in anything but board and train. I really don't want to send my dogs off, and haven't found anyone that wants to do something like private lessons. At least not within a reasonable driving distance. And it seems that I've got three strikes against me for finding someone to train with: I'm a newbie, I'm a girl, and I have goldens. Oh and I won't use a screw to FF my dog, I won't beat my dog repeatedly with a heeling stick to teach him to get in a crate, etc.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.backwoodsbound.com/guideshunt.html

Scroll to LA, and there is a list of hunting guides.
Maybe one of them knows of a trainer they can refer you to, or even has a friend who trains dogs that might be looking for a little extra money???


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am a member of the local HRC/AKC club. I go to the meetings and events whenever I can. I've contacted all of the members about training.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

can the Miner's refer you to someone???


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Are any of the following Retriever clubs within a reasonable distance? (pulled from an entry site so they should all be active)

Gulf Coast Bird Dog Assoc Bad Lands Kennel NSTRA
South Louisiana Retriever Club 
Acadiana Retriever Club 
Shreveport-Bossier Retriever Club 
Amite Hunting Retriever Club 
Central Louisiana Retriever Club 
Pontchartrain Hunting Retriever Club 
Cajun Riviera Field Trial Club 
Cajun Retriever Club 
North Louisiana Hunting Retriever Club 
Green Acres Birddog Club NSTRA


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I think JH is a reasonable goal for anyone with a little determination. With your training background you shouldn't need a field guru to get your guys to pass a JH. If you have ONE person to throw for you you can train for JH. I wouldn't give up.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Heck I only had someone throw for me a total of about 6 or 8 times prior to entering my very first JH. Ruby was my first "real" dog and we trained completely alone until we were 1/2 way through our JH. I met another lady at the hunt tests and we started training together. In the last 4 years we've grown to a training group that has up to a dozen people.

Granted, I don't think it's ideal to train this way, especially if one wants to progress further than Junior. But it's totally doable.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jodie certainly don't give up. I can understand your frustration. That list of clubs, do they have "practice days'? I know all the clubs around here have a monthly practice day. You usually do not need to be a club member to go to the practices, and you can get some tips and pointers as well as meet more people you can practice with. 

Recently I met someone on the RTF who lives not far from me, I had posted on my "Teddi" issues. He invited us to come practice with him at Omega Farms. We had previously committed to something else and were unable but it was a nice offer. 

Please don't give up. 
Ann


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah I should be able to get Flip a JH on my own (well with my mom's Fat Albert help  but I had planned on getting a SH on him.

Conner I'm not so sure...his land work is pretty solid but he tends to lose confidence in water. What he really needs is to be able to practice in all different water locations, which is what I'm limited on if I'm working on my own. 

Well I guess on the positive side, if I _were _to stop with Flip after JH/WC, it would give me more time to consider doing agility with him. Of course then I run into a similar problem - no agility classes here. But I think that would be easier to do on my own than field work. I already own some of the equipment.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I was trying to work in a Fat Albert reference but couldn't figure a nice way to do it! 
JH/WC/WCX you can train with a driven dog, without a lot of help from experienced field people. It's pretty intuitive. Get the birds, sit still. Beyond, you really will need help from someone who's been there. 
I know all about finding water. There's a lot of luck involved 
If you like it and the dogs like it, then don't give up!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Forgot to mention Anney, love the new pic in your sig!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Louisana, I live in Biloxi and I know how hard it is to find a golden trainer! I have a 16 month old and she has been training in columbia which is 2 hours from me. I have heard great things about Turtle Creek Sporting dogs (Kim Trafton), but I did not want to send her off that far. His name is Eddie Sullivan and he really has been great with her. He has mostly labs but he does have a golden of his own and he knows the difference. As soon as it cools down to run a hunt test we will be there. What are you having difficulty with in training? Ducks? Holding? Force Fetch? Bringing it back to you? Or is it water retrieves? My breeder..well not my breeder haha...my dogs breeder (Paula Veibl) said that she has seen many WC test that are harder than a JH. Hope this helps!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Kim Trafton was suspended by AKC for intentionally substituting dogs in competition....ask Paula V. about that one!!! Ouch!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> After nearly three years of searching, which
> 
> So now my problem is where to go from here. If it took me this long to find just one person to train with me, I doubt there is going to be anyone in the near future to just hop on the scene and take me in. The thought of doing it all myself seems nearly impossible, when you combine my lack of knowledge with my lack of access to places to train (very limited on where I can go for land and only one place for water work). Maybe I'm best off just leaving the field work and focusing on our obedience training. It seems a shame since I have put a lot of time into the work we've done so far and the dogs enjoy it so much. Maybe just try for a WC. I'm just not sure what to do at this point.


Did you try e-mailing Pat for a recommendation? They will be back down that way in a few months for the winter...I am sure she can give you some advice
Michelle


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I did talk to Pat about it when I met her, and she said the only person she really knew to recommend for me was Anne McGuire (whom I already know because she also has OTCH dogs - that's who Flip was going to go to summer camp with until I decided not to go away to school), but Anne is over 3 hours from me. I've been out to her place a few times but I don't think I can make it over there on a regular enough basis to get very far. I'm already making a drive that far for the obedience lessons, which are my priority, but I don't think I have the time or funds to make a drive like that twice as often.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Move her and train with me  They are always whining for teachers....

But no, whatever you do don't give up. Train as much and as far as you can by yourself. I bet you could at least get the JH and with as young as Flip is you have PLENTY of time to find a group and get him to that point.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Don't give up! I don't have much advice to give as we don't train too often because the closest water is 2 hours away... But it's still fun to go out and play!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

ANNEY: Wow!!! I did not know that about Kim! Glad I did not go with her then!! When did this happen? Thanks for the info...I will have to talk to Paula about that one!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok Jodie, the answer is just sitting here screaming at me.
YOU need to open a training facility for agility, obedience and field!!!!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, as soon as I win the lottery you can consider it done! That way I can afford to transfer all the best trainers to work at it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ann (Max's Mom) and I are both planning to win the lotto, too, so we can retire and just play with our dogs. You can join us!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome! All of my problems have been solved 

(anyone gonna let me in on the winning numbers?)


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey me too, I already have the land picked out, it is big enough for our indoor training arena and a technical pond! Glad I have you guys on board.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

since we're all wealthy lottery winners, lets make two set ups....we'll have one in Florida with Anney for the winter. Where are we going for the summer? Barb, you got some place over there? Or are we _really _going north up to Ann?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Dude -- I meant **indoor** technical pond! We can have a December duck hunt in July if we want. See I have thought of everything.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Alright, I'm in!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We can get a private jet to fly us and our dogs from place to place for training... COME ON LOTTO!!!!

ANn


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> We can get a private jet to fly us and our dogs from place to place for training... COME ON LOTTO!!!!
> 
> ANn


How about flying me and Titan to the NOI?


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Jodie,

I had the benefit of being in Anne McGuire's training group when I was training my boy for his JH.......but I also did a lot of the training on my own. And I got a friend to throw bumpers for me.

If you are interested in going for his WC, the Austin club is having one in October, 
http://www.austingoldenretrieverclub.com/WC-WCX.htm, otherwise the Houston GR club won't have theirs til March.

I also bought the DVD Dennis Voght "Training Retrievers Alone", which I like. But it can't makeup for the benefit if having a good training group or a pro that you like.

Ann
Dallas


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

luvgld7 said:


> Jodie,
> 
> If you are interested in going for his WC, the Austin club is having one in October,


 
I saw that about a month ago and I was so excited. Austin is about 5 hours away from me, which makes it the second closest club to offer the WC. Then I found out it's the same weekend as my club's obedience trials. And for some crazy reason they are attempting to do 5 trials in three days. I told them they are insane for attempting this, but I still think they would hang me if I deserted them that weekend :no:

So I'll have to wait for the spring. I'm wondering if I should enter both Flip and Conner. I would be embarassed if I entered them both and neither one passed.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Jodie certainly don't give up. I can understand your frustration. That list of clubs, do they have "practice days'? I know all the clubs around here have a monthly practice day. You usually do not need to be a club member to go to the practices, and you can get some tips and pointers as well as meet more people you can practice with.


This is what has been slowly working for me. I did join the local HRC Club and show up every month for practice. I help out when my dog is not running, and I make sure to stay at the end of the day to pack things up. I still train alone for the most part but members beginning to ask me if I need help. The club is 50/50 male/female which I'm sure makes it easier.

We need a GRF week long field camp. 

Hang in there. Train as best you can. Something will turn up.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Now THERE's an awesome idea if I've ever seen one !!!!!



hollyk said:


> We need a GRF week long field camp.
> 
> .


----------

